# [FreeNAS] how to mount existing drive on a new install



## grunta (Dec 3, 2010)

I've reinstalled freenas, but cant remember some of the settings I used on the original install ... I'm worried if I choose the wrong settings I'll lose the data

adding the drive in the disc mount section, I'm not sure what I called the mount point before (does this matter ?)


if i install BSD, do I need to "correctly" mount the drive (giving me the same problem as above ?...or just plug it in and go (like normal hard drives)


regards Grant
haven't had any luck on the freenas forum...ï¿½e


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2010)

You don't need to mount it during install unless you need to use it during the install. Just finish the installation and add it later on.

Handbook: 18.3 Adding Disks


----------



## grunta (Dec 3, 2010)

sorry, rereading my 3x edited post, I could have been clearer, I wish to continue with freenas
in the webgui I need to mount the drive, I'm worried if I choose the wrong name and "apply" it, (and loose data if I get the name wrong)

SirDice was your reply regarding freenas or BSD

as a last resort, to gain access and copy the content - so I can start again ... my other option I was thinking I could install BSD and access the drive

I'm a newbie with this stuff, and freenas,linux,BSD etc, but reasonably computer literate 

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2010)

grunta said:
			
		

> SirDice was your reply regarding freenas or BSD



[thread=7290]Sticky: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense[/thread]


----------

